# Lohnt sich Umstieg auf Kompaktkühlung bei i7 2600k?



## Schmenki (21. März 2012)

*Lohnt sich Umstieg auf Kompaktkühlung bei i7 2600k?*

Hallo Zusammen,

die Kompaktkühlungen aller ~H80 sind derzeit stark im kommen.
Ich wollte mal hier nachfragen, ob ein Umstieg sich lohnt?!

Mein derzeitiges System steht in meiner Signatur.
mein i7 läuft bei 1,24V @4,5GHz unter Last auf ca. 63° bei mir.
Als CPU-Kühler ist derzeit ein Scythe Mugen 3 im Einsatz.

Lohnt sich für mich ein Umstieg auf eine Kompaktwasserkühlung?
Ich wollte versuchen auf 5GHz zu kommen, jedoch sind da die Temparaturen der einzelnen Kerne schon teilweise aus über 80°.
Habe schon einige Tests gelesen, jedoch nie so wirklich einen test mit einem i7 2600k.
Meist waren die älteren i7 als Testkandidaten gefordert...

Oder soll ich lieber sparen und ggf. irgendwann zu einer richtigen Wasserkühlung greifen?
Die Anschaffungskosten wären natürlich wesentlich höher, da ich dann auch meine beiden Grafikarten kühlen würde.

Danke für die Hilfe.
lg,
Schmenki


----------



## VJoe2max (21. März 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich Umstieg auf Kompaktkühlung bei i7 2600k?*

Ob deine CPU die angepeilten 5GHz schafft ist nicht nur eine Frage der Kühlung (zumindest solange wir uns im Bereich Lukü oder Wakü bewegen), sondern vor allem, ob du ein schnelles Exemplar erwischt hast. Eine Kompaktwasserkühlung mit 120er Radi ist kaum bis gar nicht besser als ein sehr guter Luftkühler - und leiser im Regelfall auch nicht (zumindest mit den Originallüftern). Es kommt natürlich ein wenig drauf an, ob man den Radiator günstig platzieren kann und die Möglichkeit besteht kühle Außenluft anzusaugen. Ist das der Fall, mag man vllt. auch mit einer H80 minimal besser kühlen können, aber es geht hier nicht um wirklich große Unterschiede. 
Wenn schon Kompaktkühlung für CPU only OC-Versuche, dann wenigstens eine mit einem 240er Radi. Auch damit und selbst mit einer richtigen Wakü und noch deutlich mehr Radi-Fläche ist aber wie gesagt nicht garantiert, dass du dein OC-Ziel erreichen kannst. Erfreue dich im Fall, dass du auf eine richtige Wakü für CPU und Grakas setzt, lieber an der angenehm leisen Geräuschkulisse. Für zwei Grakas sollte es dann aber schon ein wirklich großer Radiator sein, wenn´s wakütypisch leise werden soll. Die CPU fällt bei zwei Grakas auch übertaktet kaum noch ins Gewicht, wenn es sich nicht grad um die sparsamsten Midrange-Grakas die SLI/CF fähig sind handelt. Schon einen HighEnd-Graka ist im Regelfall ein wesentlich größerer Hitzkopf als jede CPU .


----------



## Schmenki (21. März 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich Umstieg auf Kompaktkühlung bei i7 2600k?*

Ok.

Meine beiden GTX570 sind natürlich wesentlich größere Hitzköpfe als meine CPU.
5GHz habe ich auf jedenfall zum botten und kurzen Primedurchlauf geschafft aber die temps waren mit definitiv zu hoch.

Hmm also leise ist mein Rechner derzeit eigentlich auch... Also es gibt zwar Luftgeräusche aber keine störenden Hochtourigen Lüfter aller Stockkühler einer Grafikkarte oder so 

Also lohnt sich wohl eher weniger bei mir.
Vor allem sind dann ja fast die BQ Gehäuselüfter überflüssig?!

240Radi? Die H100 hat ja so einen Radi oder?!
Mein Gehäuse ist ein Xigmatek Midgard und theoretisch könnte der Radi oben im Gehäuse platz finden mit 2x 140mm Lüfterschächten...

Soll ein Geschenk meiner Freundin werden für mich und deswegen gucke ich nach Hardware die ich ggf. gebrauchen könnte 

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Research (21. März 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich Umstieg auf Kompaktkühlung bei i7 2600k?*

Dann eher der 240er, wobei sich alle: a) über die hohe Lautstärke und B9 über die geringfügig besseren Temperaturen geärgert haben. Aucht darauf das du möglichst einen "dicken" Fertigkühler erwischst.


----------



## Uter (21. März 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich Umstieg auf Kompaktkühlung bei i7 2600k?*

Hier gehts weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-closed-


----------

